# Good morning snow winter 2009-2010



## jar546

Yup, first one of the year.  Here we go again.  Only 3.5 inches.


----------



## Uncle Bob

Re: Good morning snow winter 2009-2010

Jar,

Had snow and freezing weather from San Antonio, through Houston, Texas; and Southern Louisana.

Global Warming is too Cool. 

Uncle Bob


----------



## RJJ

Re: Good morning snow winter 2009-2010

Ya we had about 2". Makes for good fishing! However, not for me I have house work. Still paying for Baltimore! :roll:


----------



## fatboy

Re: Good morning snow winter 2009-2010

Had a couple inches ourselves last night/today, not the first though, third maybe? Been cold though, a couple below zero nights in the last few days. Inspector Gift is also getting hammered with some REALLY cold stuff;

"Drove out to look at the frozen Missouri River... Amazing to see. 2 degrees and still dropping... Expected to be -18 tonight and -24 tomorrow night. Brrrrrrr...... :^ z"

Yeah, global warming, my aching a$$............


----------



## FM William Burns

Re: Good morning snow winter 2009-2010

No snow for us except a little dusting.  I live in a vortex just outside the lake effect area.  I was hoping for some snow for hunting but nothing.  My blood hasn't thickened yet since we had a warm October and November and yesterday I froze up in the tree.  The funny thing besides the site of me in a tree was my hunting buddy is from Florida too and while walking back to the truck we both said something to effect about global warming :lol:


----------



## jpranch

Re: Good morning snow winter 2009-2010

BRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR, from Wyoming!!! -6 and counting tonight.  :lol:

Terre, you moved to Montana why?  :lol:   :lol:   :lol:


----------



## JBI

Re: Good morning snow winter 2009-2010

3-5 here on the East side of the Delaware. Not too cold yet, enough to hold the snow for today.

By the way Gentlemen, it's 'Climate Change'.


----------



## pyrguy

Re: Good morning snow winter 2009-2010

54 for the high here in Atlanta.

And to think one if the jobs adds I looked at earlier in the year was at the South Pole research station. It is summer there but...

I just could not see being away from home for six-eight months up to my belly button in snow.


----------



## Inspector Gift

Re: Good morning snow winter 2009-2010

JPranch, I love my job!!   It makes my teeth chatter with excitement just thinking about it.... oh, you say that's from the cold??   I see your point... yeah, my legs are shivering, and my ears, fingers and toes are feeling it too!   But I still love my job!       :lol:       (Just have to dress for the weather, and keep the engine warm.)

Today's high was 9 degrees.  It is currently 3 degrees, Sunday night, and is expected to drop to -12.

Monday's Forecast for Great Falls, Montana:

High: -2°F

Low: -21°F

 :shock:


----------



## JBI

Re: Good morning snow winter 2009-2010

A cousin of mine spent a couple of years in Alaska with her (then) hubby who was working on the pipeline. In a letter home one time she  told her parents that they had a 'heat wave' the week before... it had gone all the way up to 20 below!

Can't say I look forward to the negative numbers, but I have always enjoyed winter.


----------



## jar546

Re: Good morning snow winter 2009-2010



			
				John Drobysh said:
			
		

> but I have always enjoyed winter.


Did you ever have a doctor evaluate you for that condition?


----------



## JBI

Re: Good morning snow winter 2009-2010

Jeff - Obviously you are not a skier...


----------



## FyrBldgGuy

Re: Good morning snow winter 2009-2010

Snow falling this morning in the Sacramento area.

The California Legislature will take action on ending the Global Morning scare if snow flakes land on the capital dome.

Well a few flakes in a sea of flakes.


----------



## jpranch

Re: Good morning snow winter 2009-2010

-17 and snowing here this morning. Terre, I lvoe it here and the job is great too! jp


----------



## rktect 1

Re: Good morning snow winter 2009-2010

Woke up this morning with about 1/2" on the ground.

Can't wait for the rest of it.


----------



## PORTEOUS

Re: Good morning snow winter 2009-2010

-7 degrees here in Msla, and yes we do have one guy who wants a footing inspection today, HA, oh yeah, the wind is around 25mph, so you do the math, buurrr!


----------



## Mule

Re: Good morning snow winter 2009-2010

And I thought it was cold here!! 37°..........I guess I'll stick with Texas!


----------



## JBI

Re: Good morning snow winter 2009-2010

Mule - It's all relative...

My cousins in Florida break out the down coats at 65 degrees. :lol: We're in the low 20s this morning & I haven't even taken mine out yet!    (no pun _intended_, it just worked out that way...).


----------



## mtlogcabin

Re: Good morning snow winter 2009-2010

Humidity has a lot to do with it 44% here and -3 finally had to break out the Carhart and flannel lined jeans. For those who can't do the math

 WIND CHILL VALUES: WIND CHILL READINGS OF 20 TO 40 BELOW ZERO

WILL CONTINUE THROUGH THIS MORNING.


----------



## jpranch

Re: Good morning snow winter 2009-2010

We have a lot of people here that are living in RV's. They are all trying to thaw out their water and sewer lines this morning. My plans examiner has been living in a 5th wheel for the last 3 winters. Now that is tough!  :shock:


----------



## Alias

Re: Good morning snow winter 2009-2010

Well, we're at a balmy 3 degrees this am, high of 25 predicted for today.  We have about 2 inches of new snow and it's slicker than owl s**t on the roads.  Just love that black ice.       Doughnuts in the parking lot.....whee.......!  Bad thing is, the county isn't plowing the roads, except school bus routes and those were missed this AM, due to lack of funds.

Sue, ready to hitch up the sleigh............


----------



## pwood

Re: Good morning snow winter 2009-2010

sue,

  12 degrees and 3" of new snow here. nice 50 mile commute this morning on the skating rink aka Interstate 5. time to put away the motorcycle and gardening tools and bring out the golf clubs and ice fishing gear, winters here :mrgreen:


----------



## jim baird

Re: Good morning snow winter 2009-2010

We had three inches of rain in about twenty minutes on Wednesday.  With El Nino I think we will even get a snow this year.


----------



## vegas paul

Re: Good morning snow winter 2009-2010

I was working in the yard Sunday, in short shirt sleeves and shorts... dropped down to 58 and I had to go put jeans and a sweat shirt on... I know what you mean, it's getting cold out there!  :lol:


----------



## JBI

Re: Good morning snow winter 2009-2010

V P -


----------



## mtlogcabin

Re: Good morning snow winter 2009-2010

VP

That's swimming weather here


----------



## vegas paul

Re: Good morning snow winter 2009-2010

mtlogcabin - Don't you require a chain saw adjacent to all swimming pools?  What else would you use to cut a hole in the ice prior to going for a swim?  :mrgreen:


----------



## High Desert

Re: Good morning snow winter 2009-2010

11 degrees, wind chill of 2 degrees. Supposed to get to about minus 5 tonight.


----------



## RJJ

Re: Good morning snow winter 2009-2010

Jeff: It is a good thing we didn't get a few feet! 3 pages on a few inches! A few feet would produce a book! :lol:


----------



## Gene Boecker

Re: Good morning snow winter 2009-2010

40 degrees now.  Was around 30 last night with a few snow flirties.  Of course the cloud cover has been so thick all day that the street lights never went off.   :cry:


----------



## jpranch

Re: Good morning snow winter 2009-2010

rjj, I'll get back to you in March on the 3 footers!


----------



## RJJ

Re: Good morning snow winter 2009-2010

Just make sure the horse is in the barn this year! Don't want you running all over Gods country looking for that horse!


----------



## jpranch

Re: Good morning snow winter 2009-2010

Wish I had a barn! They have a small run-in shed to get out of the wind. No blankets either. Just plenty of oats and high content hay. They are tuff!!!


----------



## FM William Burns

Re: Good morning snow winter 2009-2010

Well we have our first winter storm warning and maybe some snow so my neighbor and I can try to beat each other snow blowing our elderly neighbors driveways.......we meet in the middle for some Canidian Mist (his choice) on non working days.

Can't wait for bumper skiing season, got up to 50 mph last year


----------



## jar546

Re: Good morning snow winter 2009-2010



			
				vegas paul said:
			
		

> I was working in the yard Sunday, in short shirt sleeves and shorts... dropped down to 58 and I had to go put jeans and a sweat shirt on... I know what you mean, it's getting cold out there!  :lol:


Did I tell you that you suck yet?      Darn showoff.  Go wax your car or something will ya


----------



## jpranch

Re: Good morning snow winter 2009-2010

Paul, I don't think I can top what Jeff just said! LOL!!!   :lol:   :lol:   :lol:


----------



## conarb

Re: Good morning snow winter 2009-2010

We very seldom get snow here in the Bay Area, every few years we get it on top of Mt. Diablo, and sometimes other mountain top areas, I awoke to snow this morning, pictures 30 and 31 are of Mt. Diablo, I've been here exactly 70 years this year, and I've never seen it down further than 1,000 feet on the 3,000 foot mountain, in 1975 the Oakland Hills got a couple of inches.


----------



## jim baird

Re: Good morning snow winter 2009-2010

Mark Twain once said that the coldest winter he ever spent was a summer in San Francisco.


----------



## jpranch

Re: Good morning snow winter 2009-2010Heading out to feed last night!







/monthly_2010_05/572953b4004fd_November2009407.jpg.4acbfa39cb4ca986bb62e63750474abd.jpg


----------



## fatboy

Re: Good morning snow winter 2009-2010

Hovering around 3 degrees this morning when I was feeding critters, wind chill is around 13 below, couple more inches of snow last night, 2-5 expected today. Hopefully no wind, otherwise I could be snowed in. (assuming I make it back home)

I didn't have to bundle that much JP, but I only have two dogs and a cat to feed.


----------



## jpranch

Re: Good morning snow winter 2009-2010

Fatboy, I do have some water in my blood for sure. A snort of Koltiska is the preferred cure!  :lol:

fOLLOW THE LINK. iT'S GOOOOOOOOD!!!!

http://www.koltiska.com/indexmain.htm


----------



## fatboy

Re: Good morning snow winter 2009-2010

So, what kind of Liqueur is it?

Think we've hit our high at 3 above, down to -1 by 8:00 tonight. Chill factor with 10 mph wind?

Brrrr, I'll need some antifreeze myself.  :mrgreen:


----------



## jpranch

Re: Good morning snow winter 2009-2010

The  Liqueur is very good but NEVER more than a touch or two. Whisky? Not my thing. Give the  Liqueur a try. It's -14 here tonight right now and still snowing. The UPS driver just delivered a package at 7:45 pm. They do not pay them enough!


----------



## Alias

Re: Good morning snow winter 2009-2010

Oh goody, -12 predicted for tonight with a high of 23 predicted for tomorrow, temps rising on Friday, might hit 30.

I brought the outside dog in and he's in a crate for the night.

I'm dragging my laptop to work and hopefully I will have internet access tomorrow.  Today, I had no access so I was very cranky.    :x    Our tech guy said he thinks that it might be the low temps causing the wifi signal to drop off between routers.  Oh, and to add insult to injury, the pipes in the bathroom are frozen.  Dam, it's cold!

Sue, off to huddle under an electric blanket.


----------



## Uncle Bob

Re: Good morning snow winter 2009-2010

Sue,

Who forgot to run both hot and cold, open the lavatory cabinet, and put a space heater in the bathroom?

Be very careful trying to thaw out those pipes.

Uncle Bob


----------



## jpranch

Re: Good morning snow winter 2009-2010

-17 when I went out to feed this morning. Wind chill somewhere between -25 to -37. But at least it is not snowing today!


----------



## Alias

Re: Good morning snow winter 2009-2010



			
				Uncle Bob said:
			
		

> Sue,Who forgot to run both hot and cold, open the lavatory cabinet, and put a space heater in the bathroom?
> 
> Be very careful trying to thaw out those pipes.
> 
> Uncle Bob


UB -

It's my bathroom at work!  :roll:   I left a space heater going in there last night, the unit heater isn't cutting it.  I'm in the old city hall all by my lonesome.  It's about a half block to the new city hall and civilisation.   

Sue, -6 and counting.........


----------



## RJJ

Re: Good morning snow winter 2009-2010

Well JP! The last time I was in Sherdian Wyoming was in the early 70's. Did have some 90 proof stuff in some little pub. Pretty good if I remember!  Well I guess! All I really remember is arriving in Boulder about sun rise! :lol:

Stay warm! And get those horses a few blankets!


----------



## mtlogcabin

Re: Good morning snow winter 2009-2010

-9 when I walked the dogs last night. +1 at 6am this orning. Hey its warming up


----------



## InspMO

Re: Good morning snow winter 2009-2010

11 degrees, wind chill about -10, ice and snow!

These songs describe my morning.

http://www.freejohnnydare.com/fjd/2009/ ... zing-rain/

http://www.freejohnnydare.com/fjd/2009/ ... nami-song/

UB, did you get this storm that hit here?


----------



## Mule

Re: Good morning snow winter 2009-2010

All I can say is you guys are friggin crazy for living where it gets that cold!!!

What is the benefit of living where it's cold enough to freeze your farts???  :shock: They'll just thaw out and go pfffffff while you're in a coffee shop and stink up the place, and everybody will know it was you!! That would be very embarrasing!


----------



## RJJ

Re: Good morning snow winter 2009-2010

Mule: Sound doesn't freeze! So if one thaws out, move to the back of the line and loudly say OH MY SOMEBODY RIPPED ONE! :lol:


----------



## JBI

Re: Good morning snow winter 2009-2010

Northeast checking in...

Another 5" or so this morning, turned to freezing rain (frozen rain?), then just plain rain! Not freezing our keesters off, but wet and sloppy.

Town Hall has a flat roof.

A flat LEAKY roof.

Why do we build flat roofed buildings in areas that get snow?

Oh well, keeps me busy for part of the afternoon anyway.


----------



## JBI

Re: Good morning snow winter 2009-2010

From a yaHoo news article on-line now...

"High winds knocked down the two-story Christmas tree that, until Wednesday morning, stood in the center of downtown Champaign, Ill."

You guys are really getting SLAMMED out there. Anybody near northeastern Arizona? I have a good friend in the Concho area and was wondering how bad it is there...


----------



## pwood

Re: Good morning snow winter 2009-2010

it's up to a sizzling 22 degrees now after 3 this morning.

mule,

  cold weather people light their farts,it's a bio heat source :mrgreen:


----------



## High Desert

Re: Good morning snow winter 2009-2010

Minus 10 degrees at 6 am here. Had to refill my gas tank after warming up my rig.


----------



## Gene Boecker

Re: Good morning snow winter 2009-2010

20 degrees and light snow but the high winds have knocked out power for about 10,000 people altogether on both sides of the river.  They got the system back up - only about 1500 without power now.  The brunt of it went north.

Hey, mule!  You guys have had a snowfall already - in TEXAS.  We've only had flurries so far.


----------



## Gene Boecker

Re: Good morning snow winter 2009-2010

btw: jp,

Are you up in the Sheradon area?  Ever stop in at the theater there and talk with Bill Campbell?


----------



## mtlogcabin

Re: Good morning snow winter 2009-2010



> All I can say is you guys are friggin crazy for living where it gets that cold!!!


We all have different reasons. after growing up in south Fl mine are a couple of these

Montana ranks 44th in population; only six states (Alaska, Wyoming, South Dakota, North Dakota, Vermont and Delaware) have fewer people. As of 2008, Montana has an estimated population of 967,440,

That equates out to 6.67 people per sq mile

According to the 2000 U.S. Census, 94.8% of the population aged 5 and older speak English at home.[15]

Besides the inlaws won't visit in the winter and I am not at home in the 2 weeks of summer so it works out just fine :lol:


----------



## RJJ

Re: Good morning snow winter 2009-2010

Delaware is right out my back door. It is small and crowded! Not at all like Big Sky Country!

Heavy rain over night with some flooding. I have seen some big floods. Today was just an average one. Fools trying to drive through water up to the air intake.

Almost had to cite a few fish for not stopping for a red light! :lol:


----------



## FM William Burns

Re: Good morning snow winter 2009-2010

Similar to MT, being a former South Floridian my reasons are on target with his and Mayberry is just fine with me.

Blizzard warning through tomorrow and 6-8" predicted.  Winds at 45 with gusts to 60....I'll wait to go bumper skiing I think


----------



## jpranch

Re: Good morning snow winter 2009-2010

Love it here. Just wish I would have moved here 30 years ago. Complain? No. Just reporting the weather. -10 right now. Waiting for the UPS guy to deliver the rest of the parts for my new ATV snow plow. He should be here in the next hour or so? Life here is beyond the best. Just can not describe. You have to be here.


----------



## mtlogcabin

Re: Good morning snow winter 2009-2010

AMEN JP

Living here (MT & WY) is a life style you have to LIVE to experience.


----------



## Alias

Re: Good morning snow winter 2009-2010

Only minus 2 this AM, we're warming up.  Of course snow is predicted starting this afternoon so it would warm up.  Watch out everyone, here comes another storm!    

I love living here with the changing seasons, small town, and the gorgeous views!  Sure beats the heat and humidity of south FL.

Sue, living in the other CA


----------



## FM William Burns

Re: Good morning snow winter 2009-2010

Someday, I hope to persuade my wife to let me move out west since I do love it out there :cry:


----------



## jpranch

Re: Good morning snow winter 2009-2010

FM, Great talking to you today and thanks a million for the code references on the 06-101 LSC. The ribeye and cold beer offer stands. One of the joys in life here is sharing with others what we have been blessed with.

On a side note: Go Bobby Welsh!!! I know you are up against it but you had a 89.5 2 days ago. Come on! You can pull it out! Judges??? What the heck??? Last night SHOULD have been a re-ride!!! What were you thinking???


----------



## jpranch

Re: Good morning snow winter 2009-2010

-7 and droping tonight. Bobby placed 3rd. Hey Darin Morgan, You should be proud of your nephew!!!


----------



## Uncle Bob

Re: Good morning snow winter 2009-2010

Fm,

Put in some applications; and if you land a better job; then, ask her what she thinks.  You can always turn it down if she says no.

Uncle Bob


----------



## JBI

Re: Good morning snow winter 2009-2010

Ok, spent some time mid-afternoon Saturday getting the mower deck off the yard tractor and the plw blade on. (After getting it out of the frozen mud it sank into AND inflating the front tire that was flat!).  :shock:

All in all it went well despite the cold (20s) and the wind. Did a little plowing just to get everything moving and working. Went back out yesterday (Sunday) in the rain to finish both my driveway and Mother-in-Law next door.   

Rain in December SUCKS!   :x

Now, if I can just find the right size chains for the back tires...  :roll:


----------



## FM William Burns

Re: Good morning snow winter 2009-2010

UB:

Yea, was looking at that Idaho job posted by Globe T.  You sound way to much like my wife :lol:   My wife is really supportive and I really would like to retire out west like MT, WY or UT and I totally get your message.  We'll see when an offer comes how supportive she really is....... her comfort level here for the past 16 years will be hard to sway. That empty nesting thing may also factor in to the lightly debated discussions  

Oh.... back on topic, it's cold here today, dog pee'ed on Christmas tree (can't really blame him) but no snow


----------



## Alias

Re: Good morning snow winter 2009-2010We were glad for the snow, it warmed up.      All the snow is now about gone........Sue







/monthly_2010_05/572953b41edef_Snow12-11-2009.jpg.8b1d62e4097cd012864b916774b46df5.jpg


----------



## globe trekker

Re: Good morning snow winter 2009-2010

Sue,

That looks like more of a Ghost Town that a 'snow town'.   Or a view after a nuclear fallout...

Where is everybody?   Are you that hard on the citizenry?     

.


----------



## mtlogcabin

Re: Good morning snow winter 2009-2010

I thought you said it snowed     Kind of reminded me of the day after Mt St Helens erupted


----------



## Alias

Re: Good morning snow winter 2009-2010



			
				globe trekker said:
			
		

> Sue,That looks like more of a Ghost Town that a 'snow town'.   Or a view after a nuclear fallout...
> 
> Where is everybody?   Are you that hard on the citizenry?
> 
> .


Actually, there is a ghost town website, can't remember url, and we are listed as a ghost town.  A few folks wrote them and we are now only a semi-ghost town.  :lol:  It's the economy (no jobs) and the weather that is hard on the citizenry, not me.  I'm waiting for the next census, curious to know how many people have moved or died.

The red brick building on the left is the old city hall, I'm all alone in this building.  The neat stone building on the right side is the old blacksmith's shop.  Unfortuantely, Al the blacksmith died a couple of years ago and it is not in use.  I do miss the smell of coal smoke.

Sue, waxing nostalgic


----------



## conarb

Re: Good morning snow winter 2009-2010

Sue:

Is the economic problem due to the decline in the lumber industry?  If so, is it due to the enviros stopping logging, or the current decline in housing?


----------



## Alias

Re: Good morning snow winter 2009-2010



			
				conarb said:
			
		

> Sue:Is the economic problem due to the decline in the lumber industry?  If so, is it due to the enviros stopping logging, or the current decline in housing?


When they closed the mill, everything went down the tubes.  This happened long before I got here so I'm not sure on the economics for closing the mill.  My house came from the mill site and has been moved twice around the county, last time in 1963.  I call it the original mobile home.  :lol:

Our new major industry is low income lay abouts.  No jobs=no employment=welfare+SSI.  A lot of big city transplants because they can afford to live on SSI here or welfare and not worry about being required to work.

We also have a lot of government employers - USFS, BLM, CA Fish & Game (refuge), etc.

Sue, cynical, me? nah


----------



## jpranch

Re: Good morning snow winter 2009-2010

-1 and snowing. The worst part of this storm is to our south and south east. Sue, really liked your description of the "old town". The lay-abouts? Well... ??? I really want to speak my mind here but will not.


----------



## Uncle Bob

Re: Good morning snow winter 2009-2010

Sue,

"A lot of big city transplants because they can afford to live on SSI here or welfare and not worry about being required to work."

I have a lot of kinfolk in Illinois (The Welfare State); and quite a few know how to work the system.  One of my cousins has been a school bus driver for many years; and she goes on "rocking chair" (govment money) when school is out.  Also have many that work(ed) in the coal mines and for the railroads.  Europe has kept it's railroad systems working and when I was in Germany (1958-1962) you could go everywhere on a train (didn't need a car).  We should have kept our railroad systems working and steel factories open.

Well, it's going to snow in Oklahoma today; so I'll get to build a snowman for Christmas.  Us men are fortunate, because we never really have to grow up.   :mrgreen:

Uncle Bob


----------



## fatboy

Re: Good morning snow winter 2009-2010

Well, good morning! The 10-12 inches of snow I got in the last two days, that fell on the level, was whipped around last night with some good strong wind. I now see bare spots on my 80 acres so I'm thinking that the 7 miles of east-west county road might be drifted over a bit. I am going to fire up the Excursion and go exploring in a bit. Will see if I am spending Christmas Eve with the family in town. Maybe I'll grab a picture and try to post it!

EDIt: Oh, and did I mention, two below zero, wind chill around twenty below, wish me luck getting the diesel started, didn't plug it in last night, eek!


----------



## jpranch

Re: Good morning snow winter 2009-2010

fatboy, Lucky you! We were on the north edge of this one. Only got 5 to 6". But it is cold. -9 this morning.


----------



## mtlogcabin

Re: Good morning snow winter 2009-2010

Zero snow but 20 miles east got 5". 17 this morning and sunny for now but it won't last past noon.

So how many are still dreaming of a white Christmas


----------



## FM William Burns

Re: Good morning snow winter 2009-2010

Wish we had some snow but only expecting Ice Storm tonight.  I may get that bumper skiing in after church tonight      I hope the weather people are correct and it turns to rain by early AM tomorrow or the drive down to Hoosier country tomorrow will be rough.  Be safe out there in the Plains


----------



## Uncle Bob

Re: Good morning snow winter 2009-2010

The local weather people are saying that I'm in the worst blizzard in Oklahoma City history (I'm in Norman 6 miles south of OKC).  I'll have a white Christmas this year.  I'm in hog heaven.   :mrgreen:

Uncle Bob


----------



## RJJ

Re: Good morning snow winter 2009-2010

That's good UB! Glad you are in Hog Heaven! We will be leaving shortly to eat the Hog! :mrgreen:


----------



## cda

Re: Good morning snow winter 2009-2010come on down to Texas and bring the skis!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!







/monthly_2010_05/DSCN0633.JPG.b91e675bb1598a4f49e4b1d828e34379.JPG


----------



## mtlogcabin

Re: Good morning snow winter 2009-2010

I don't remember to many mountains in Texas so I guess you mean the cross country skis :lol:


----------



## Uncle Bob

Re: Good morning snow winter 2009-2010

It's coming down in Oklahoma; 30 and 50 car pile-ups all over the place.  The most dangerous drivers in a blizzard are the ones who don't know enough to stay off the road.   

There are still people trying to get out of the parking lot here.

(click on picture to enlarge)





The state has closed the major highways and people are still trying go shopping.

Uncle Bob


----------



## packsaddle

Re: Good morning snow winter 2009-2010

Al Gore must be somewhere in the midwest.

Record cold temperatures follow him everywhere he goes.


----------



## RJJ

Re: Good morning snow winter 2009-2010

UB: You all are just getting a dusting! When it gets up to 2' then you have snow. I will fish tomorrow! Only about a foot and a half left here so it is now deemed safe to walk the rocks! :lol:

I will most likely use woolly worms for winter Walleye!


----------



## cda

Re: Good morning snow winter 2009-2010

Uncle Bob

""" Show Off """


----------



## cda

Re: Good morning snow winter 2009-2010

Guadalupe Peak is the highest mountain in Texas (8,749 feet), just 10 miles from the New Mexico border and it may be climbed by a relatively easy 4.25 mile (one-way) trail that starts from the NPS campground near the main Guadalupe Mountains National Park visitor center


----------



## Uncle Bob

Re: Good morning snow winter 2009-2010

Record snow for Oklahoma City in 24 hour period; 14.1".  Uncle Bob is having a white Christmas for the first time in years.

I'm on the 3rd floor of an Extended Stay Hotel (Value Place), near I-35; and am enjoying watching the dingbats trying to get their cars and trucks out of the snowdrifts.

RJJ, "Walleye" yum.    .   I had to settle for fried eggs, bacon, toast, and a hot cup of tea.  I would love to have had fried fish, fried potatoes, and pork-n-beans.

Uncle Bob


----------



## jpranch

Re: Good morning snow winter 2009-2010

-10 here and wow is the wind blowing! We will only catch the west edge of this one. 4 to 8" additional in the next 24 hours. Man I'm glad I do not have to go anywhere!


----------



## JBI

Re: Good morning snow winter 2009-2010

Sleet and freezing rain for Christmas Day... YIPEE!   

Hope you all had a great Christmas (or insert mid-winter festival of choice    )

Next stop, 2010. Wasn't that the name of a movise a while back?


----------



## jpranch

Re: Good morning snow winter 2009-2010

It's bad here and I'm not kidding. Storm is kicking our butts.


----------



## Uncle Bob

Re: Good morning snow winter 2009-2010

JP,

The cold weather has been sending folks from the north to Texas and Oklahoma for some time now; along with the economy.

Here is a 10 day forcast for Central Texas;

http://www.weather.com/outlook/recreati ... v_outdoors

It's ok, if you can stand the hot summers,

After our wierd blizzard in Oklahoma; I went out yesterday; and hundreds of vehicles are buried in snow, on the sides of the roads and in some cases on the roads from the Oklahoma blizzard.  Black ice is making it dangerous to drive today; but, they'll try it anyway.  Were pretty well froze in but, the winds died down and the sun is coming out.

Uncle Bob


----------



## JBI

Re: Good morning snow winter 2009-2010

Just rain this AM, too warm to freeze the roads right now. My son and his girlfriend left for Florida about 9:30. Hope the drive down the coast isn't too rough.

JP - You still there? Is it letting up any for you?

U B - Watching the Worlds Championship Demolition Derby can be quite amusing!     Some people just don't know when to stay inside...  :lol:


----------



## jpranch

Re: Good morning snow winter 2009-2010

Ya, I'm still here. Took most of yesterday to dig out. 5 to 8" turned into 12 to 14. We have drifts from 5 to 7'. But still the worst of the storm I think was well east of us.


----------



## fatboy

Re: Good morning snow winter 2009-2010

Yeah, the snow quit falling Christmas Eve, I think, but it just kept blowing, our snow drifts actually look like mud drifts now. But a nice day today!


----------



## jpranch

Re: Good morning snow winter 2009-2010

-14 tonight. Just got back in from plowing drifts. Didn't last long out there. Gave the stock a good feed.


----------



## JBI

Re: Good morning snow winter 2009-2010

Just saw a blurb on YaHoo this AM about the midwest... You guys are STILL getting hammered?!? And the folks around here are complaining about the 'cold'... we've been in the twenties all week (teens at night) and going into low 30s today. Good luck boys and girls, stay warm and cover up if you're going out.


----------



## Coug Dad

Re: Good morning snow winter 2009-2010

Eastern Nebraska got another 4 inches last night.  We have gotten more snow since Christmas Eve than is normal for the entire season.  No place to put it.  The streets keep getting narrower.  Actual low for Thursday night will be -23.  Wind chill -50.  Roads in rural areas closed due to drifting.  Roads in city a sheet of ice.  The novelty is gone.  I am ready for spring. :cry:


----------



## rktect 1

Re: Good morning snow winter 2009-2010

I'm lovin it here.  About 2 inches overnight.  Expected 4-6 through the day and 2-4 overnight.  Can't wait for more snow.


----------



## georgia plans exam

Re: Good morning snow winter 2009-2010

They are predicting snow for the Atlanta area this afternoon and evening. VERY unusual for this area. Some schools are closed or are scheduling an early release just on the "chance" of snow!

GPE


----------



## FM William Burns

Re: Good morning snow winter 2009-2010

Expecting 4-7” today and tonight from the southwest;  maybe the snow-blower will get some work after work  

Reminds me of a funny story.......  I got a call from a reporter for the Palm Beach Post Times a few years ago who was calling places with winter theme names because it was in the 30’s down there and they wanted to know how one works in cold weather.  I informed the reporter that I came from West Palm Beach and said it beats fighting fire in the 90’s with 90% humidity and that we only get cold here when our gear freezes up after coming out of a structure and we have to be beaten with wrenches so we can move again :lol: ........well my father thought it was funny when he read it in their paper!


----------



## PORTEOUS

Re: Good morning snow winter 2009-2010

-22 w/ the wind, -2 w/o, still not much snow here in Missoula, but I hear there getting hammered elsewhere in MT.


----------



## jpranch

Re: Good morning snow winter 2009-2010

Just spent the entire afternoon moving 2 1/2 tons of small square bales. I messed up last summer and did not buy enough hay. Winter came early. The mule deer have been eating me out of house and home.


----------



## RJJ

Re: Good morning snow winter 2009-2010

18 this mornig up from 12 yesterday!

JP: Shoot the deer and eat them. Put the horse on winter rations and call it a day.


----------



## FM William Burns

Re: Good morning snow winter 2009-2010

JP,

Do they have block permits out there for ranchers like we have here in the midwest for farmers? Great source of protein  

P.S.

How can he see his shadow when there is no sun :?:



> PUNXSUTAWNEY, Pa. - The world's most famous groundhog, Punxsutawney Phil, emerged before chilly revelers in western Pennsylvania Tuesday to see his shadow, meaning winter will last another six weeks.


 I think he's always been a plant from from NOAA


----------



## texasbo

Re: Good morning snow winter 2009-2010



			
				FM William Burns said:
			
		

> How can he see his shadow when there is no sun :?:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PUNXSUTAWNEY, Pa. - The world's most famous groundhog, Punxsutawney Phil, emerged before chilly revelers in western Pennsylvania Tuesday to see his shadow, meaning winter will last another six weeks.
Click to expand...

 I think he's always been a plant from from NOAA  

He'll be replaced by a robot soon, you know:  http://www.npr.org/templates/story/stor ... =123253181 ; PETA to the rescue again.


----------



## FM William Burns

Re: Good morning snow winter 2009-2010

Well that beats all!  Here you have a well taken care of Varmint versus the alternative....222 Remington.


----------



## Mech

Re: Good morning snow winter 2009-2010



> How can he see his shadow when there is no sun :?:


I think they shine a flashlight from behind him so that he always sees his shadow.


----------



## FM William Burns

Re: Good morning snow winter 2009-2010

Maybe there is something to it........it was 28 at 5:30 PM EST and took the dog out for his walk and just wore a T-shirt and jeans.  It's getting warmer and spring is coming :lol:


----------



## RJJ

Re: Good morning snow winter 2009-2010

Mech: Not a flash light! It the light from the cameras! :lol:


----------



## RJJ

Re: Good morning snow winter 2009-2010

Somebody shoooooooooot the ground hog! At 6:30 am we have 18" and rising!


----------



## jar546

Re: Good morning snow winter 2009-2010



			
				RJJ said:
			
		

> Somebody shoooooooooot the ground hog! At 6:30 am we have 18" and rising!


I live north of you in the mountains and have ZERO inches.  I am still looking at my brown, frozen grass.

This is all backwards.


----------



## jpranch

Re: Good morning snow winter 2009-2010

Wow! You guys in the mid-atlantic are getting hammered again!!!  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:


----------



## RJJ

Re: Good morning snow winter 2009-2010

That is not funny JP! Yes jeff it is backwards! I think I will drive north for some fun and sun.


----------



## jpranch

Re: Good morning snow winter 2009-2010

RJJ, I beg to differ. Your turn will come soon when we have our spring blizzards. But until then please be carefull out there. You guys and gals will be digging out for the next few days. Please, all of you there take care. jp


----------



## inspecterbake

Re: Good morning snow winter 2009-2010

30 inches 1 degree I think global warming is shaking his head. Well there is no reason to go out today so everybody have a superbowl sunday.


----------



## jpranch

Re: Good morning snow winter 2009-2010

inspecterbake, 30"? Wow! Don't mean to correct but "global warming" has been replaced with "climate change". Both are still BS.

What a great super bowl!!! I thought for sure after the first quarter that the BALTIOMRE COLTS would run away with it.


----------



## RJJ

Re: Good morning snow winter 2009-2010

JP: Just in case you didn't get the memo, the Colts left Baltimore a few years back! :lol:


----------



## Uncle Bob

Re: Good morning snow winter 2009-2010

RJJ,

I think that is why it's UNDERLINED IN BOLD.  It just ain't right to move the names of teams around the country.  Next they will start giving football teams the name of their corporate sponsor; like they do golf tournaments.

Uncle Bob


----------



## Uncle Bob

Re: Good morning snow winter 2009-2010

JP,

They changed the name from Global Warming to Climate Change; when Al Gore's scientists got caught lying about their "scientific facts".   :lol:

Uncle Bob


----------



## RJJ

Re: Good morning snow winter 2009-2010

Ya! I wonder how many cardinals live in the dessert! :roll:


----------



## jpranch

Re: Good morning snow winter 2009-2010

I guess I'm a little slow on current events???  :lol:

Cold here this morning. It was -15 at 6am.


----------



## FM William Burns

Re: Good morning snow winter 2009-2010

Meetings slow now so you can see who is important  

Pretty soon the coaches will use their sound bites to plug their sponsors after taking training from the NASCAR guys and gals....

Yea, the Qualcom-ATT- Sun Bank - Etrade Chargers played tough today and we have to give credit to the City Bank-Pepsi-Drano Raiders who just had a better game plan today :shock:


----------



## RJJ

Re: Good morning snow winter 2009-2010

11 in the east @ 5:00am!


----------



## RJJ

Re: Good morning snow winter 2009-2010

Snow in the forecast! 12" to 18" on top of about 28" tonight! Life is good! :lol:


----------



## JBI

Re: Good morning snow winter 2009-2010

RJJ and those south of Sullivan County, NY... you have my sympathies. Usually it's us getting hammered by 12"+ per storm this time of year. This crazy winter has all the white stuff landing south of here... Nothing from the last storm except for barely a dusting yesterday morning, and only a few inches predicted for this upcoming event. NYC and points south scheduled for another 12" or so. Good luck, stay warm and dry and if they say not to travel, just stay home make some cocoa and light the fireplace.


----------



## Mech

Re: Good morning snow winter 2009-2010



			
				John Drobysh said:
			
		

> just stay home make some cocoa and light the fireplace.


What are the chances I can get a fireplace permitted, built, and inspected by tomorrow?  :lol:

But in any case, I say "Bring it on!"


----------



## Gene Boecker

Re: Good morning snow winter 2009-2010

St Louis got about 3 inches of snow.  North AND south of us had an additional 2 inches (weird!).  All done for now but the mercury is dropping - 8 degrees now - and the winds are coming later today.  Look out east coast!


----------



## RJJ

Re: Good morning snow winter 2009-2010

Well I am sure most inspections will be canceled tomorrow. So a good day for fishing!


----------



## FM William Burns

Re: Good morning snow winter 2009-2010

Going to make my way across the street to watch the Purdue v. MSU game tonight on the campus.  Thankfully I'm walking but will have to drive home tomorrow south where we have got 8" so far and expect 12" by the time I have to drive.  Hope the road commission budget allowed for the roads to be cleared.  No info available yet on MDOT :roll:


----------



## jpranch

Re: Good morning snow winter 2009-2010

Ice fishing?  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:


----------



## RJJ

Re: Good morning snow winter 2009-2010

No snow fishing!


----------



## Mech

Re: Good morning snow winter 2009-2010

Maybe I'll drive over to my brother's house and fish in his 250 gal. aquarium! :lol:


----------



## mtlogcabin

Re: Good morning snow winter 2009-2010

Today: Sun and clouds mixed. Temps nearly steady in the mid 30s. Winds light and variable.

And ya'll think Montana winters are all bad


----------



## jpranch

Re: Good morning snow winter 2009-2010

My crystal ball is working... I see........ Roof failures back east :!:  Just another example of the liberal excesses of the "cow". I really hope that there will not be anybody hurt.


----------



## RJJ

Re: Good morning snow winter 2009-2010

JP: I am not sure of surrounding ahj's, but in 24 years I haven't had a roof failure. However, I know the big box stores are shoveling snow off as of yesterday. This second storm is about another 6" of wet snow and the some rain on top with another 12 + inchs to come. Should get rather sporty as the day progresses.


----------



## Uncle Bob

Re: Good morning snow winter 2009-2010

With all the fresh snow; don't forget to show the kids how to make "Snow Ice Cream";

http://www.5min.com/Video/How-To-Make-S ... Cream-2533

The video left out a very important instruction; "Don't use yellow snow".

There are several other recipies; one is to add two beaten eggs.  You can also add a mashed banana to make it more creamy (one-half of a banana).

http://babyparenting.about.com/cs/activ ... ecream.htm

Here is a recipe; and some fun outdoor activities for the kids;

(scroll down for the ice cream recipe)

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/topics/weath ... -snow.html

Some use flavored extract like orange, lemon, etc..

Note: Make the snow ice cream outside and eat it outside to maintain proper temperature.

Enjoy,

Uncle Bob


----------



## Mac

Re: Good morning snow winter 2009-2010

My research dept. is getting reports of roof collapses due to snow overloads.

Please be careful and sensible out there in snowland, people!


----------



## Uncle Bob

Re: Good morning snow winter 2009-2010

Here some roof collapse reports;

http://www.wtop.com/?nid=25&sid=1882549

I'm not sure; "Stay inside where it's safe" will work.  I wonder if post-snow storm inspections might find weakened and damaged roof truss systems that may otherwise go undetected?

Job security?

Uncle Bob


----------



## RJJ

Re: Good morning snow winter 2009-2010

UB: I just PM'd Al Gore for directions to find green, oh no! clean snow for the Ice Cream. Directions said use clean snow! :lol:


----------



## rktect 1

Re: Good morning snow winter 2009-2010

Al Gore?

Didn't he create the internet?

Er I mean, didn't he create global warming?

Er, I mean, nevermind.


----------



## Uncle Bob

Re: Good morning snow winter 2009-2010

Good Morning Ya'll,

We'll Spring is in the air and we have a Snow Storm coming to Oklahoma on the first day of Spring (Saturday).  I came here to enjoy four seasons; as opposed to the Hot Summer's and warm winters of Central Texas (Spring and Fall have been eliminated); but, I wasn't expecting this.

Tornado season has started with an F-2 tearing up a few homes in northwestern Oklahoma.  Tornado tours (folks pay to ride with Tornado chasers) is a growing tourist attraction in Oklahoma now.

I start my new "position" as an Inspector Monday.  There apprears to be a heavy turnover in our department; hope to change that.  Out of the two that are there; one inspector has been there since November.  Everybody is real friendly and helpful; which is making me a little nevervous.  I really think they want Inspectors to stay.  I'll let ya'll know how it's working out after I check out the local golf courses.    

Uncle Bob


----------



## Gene Boecker

Re: Good morning snow winter 2009-2010

Congrats on your new job, UB.

Keep your feet dry!


----------



## Mule

Re: Good morning snow winter 2009-2010

If it's a small city then they may be using it (the job) as a stepping stone for beginner inspectors.


----------



## FM William Burns

Re: Good morning snow winter 2009-2010

UB,

Agree with Mule and besides they will love your electric personality  

Remember to replace those divots especially in the Spring.  I had to quit golf after the Range Master told me that football players should not play golf because divots are divots not to be mistaken with trenches 

Oh....64 today with snow and rain tomorrow :cry:


----------



## pwood

Re: Good morning snow winter 2009-2010

ub,

  supposed to be 80 here today and set a new record high? al gore was right! congratulations on your new endeavor but i am a little concerned about the high turnover rate and your well being in this new career. could i send you some money via pay pal and you take out a life insurance policy with me as the benefactor? that's PWOOD with 2 o's :mrgreen:


----------



## Uncle Bob

Re: Good morning snow winter 2009-2010

PWood,

Thanks, for the concern.   :lol:

My grandmother had life insurance policies on all of her childern and grandchildren; and collected a lot of money over the years before she left us.   

Mule & FM,

I know what you mean about a steping stone city; Harker Heights, Texas takes  entry level police officers and pays for their training and as soon as the get certified they move to the "big city".

In this case, I'm finding that most of the problem has been with Inspectors attempting to enforce the codes, getting discouraged and leaving.

I think it's been a head butting game where everyone loses.  Right now, contractors within the municipality are not answerable to the State for allowing code violations. The State is in the process of adopting a State Code that all municipalities must adopt; and cannot amend the code to lessen the requirements.  Also, we have a State licensing board that will take action against licensed contractors who do not adhere to the State adopted codes.

I see a terrific opportunity to improve code compliance here.  Right now, I will mostly observe; help contractors understand the code requirements, and prepare for when the State codes become required.

I always cover my a--, er repair my diviots.   

Uncle Bob


----------



## jpranch

Re: Good morning snow winter 2009-2010

UB, Congrat's on your new position! I wish you the very best.

P.S. You are welcome for the snow storm!  :lol:   It's still snowing here.


----------

